# Beaters



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Why do some feel the need to wear beater watches?If your doing some jobs around the house,don't you own a clock?Same with any sort of manual task,there is always a time source nearby,IMO.

I am in a manual job,and have worn everything from Sea Dwellers to dress watches at work.If it gets a little too rough,then stick it in your back pocket.A few marks makes the watch yours.If you worry about marking a watch,your going to sell it eventually.

Why the the value of a watch dicate how its going to be worn?If you worry about marking an expensive watch,you cannot afford one :lol:

I like nothing better to see a nice worn expensive watch being used,not taken off when you need to feed the the cat,or pull up a few weeds in the garden :lol: :lol:

Yet,there are those who collect Mil watches with Wabi,worn examples of watches that have been there in battle of wherever,and agonise if they put a scratch on the bloody thing :huh:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i agree that watches should be worn, i class my beater as my most comfortable watch to wear -which happens to be a limes 1 tausend on a nato ,i have other watches for other occasions such as dress watches with shirts etc.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't believe in beaters. If I ever bought a "beater" I'd end up babying it, so there's no point. :huh:

I have been thinking about buying a G-Shock recently, but have resisted because I know I'd still take it off and leave it on the side when I did the washing up :lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This brings me onto.

You own a Rolex sports watch,or similar high end or expensive tool watch.Most of these are bought because they can go so deep in the ocean or milled from a solid block of some wonder metal,have scratch resistant crystals,bezels,and yet you own beaters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love these watches but what's the point,if all you do with them is wear them with a shirt and tie?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I tend to wear my watches to work, but if I need to do a particularly messy job then I will wear a beater as I hate not wearing a watch.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

AlexR said:


> If you worry about marking an expensive watch,you cannot afford one :lol:


Well I never knew that. Better sell the ones I've got now I've been told. :tongue2:

Better sell the cars as well as I don't want them marked and didn't know I couldn't afford them. :lol: :lol:

Alasdair

Ps I wear a cheap watch around the garden/car etc because I want to. I don't wear a suit to cut the grass or dig the garden either :tongue2: .


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> I tend to wear my watches to work, but if I need to do a particularly messy job then I will wear a beater as I hate not wearing a watch.


I have never understood,how being without a watch for a few hours is a problem,but thats just me h34r: :lol:

Beaters are watches too,and if we call ourselves watch collectors,nuts,addicts whatever,why subject only one watch to manual work?Wear them all,and if you bugger em up,have it repaired or replace it.If you can't afford to do so,should you have had the watch in the first place? :lol: :lol: :huh:

All my opinions only.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > If you worry about marking an expensive watch,you cannot afford one :lol:
> ...


Ok :lol: :huh: Never said sell off your watches did I?

What I am saying is,its a bit like running a flash motor,and having a banger to drive around in? h34r:

How is digging the garden in a suit the same as wearing a Sea dweller or similar whilst doing a bit of graft? :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

AlexR said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


lots of people do that too, especially with classic cars. A mate of mine has a concourse TR2 and goes to all the shows. Takes the TR2 on the back of a low loader rather than drives it though. Can't say I blame him TBH.

I don't think may of us buys a 1000m diver because we want to dive with it, or a chronograph because we want to use the tachy function to see how fast we're travelling. It makes perfect sense to me to take off a watch if you're doing something that is likely to cause it damage. The only thing I don't do is wear a beater, because I'm fussy and I'd worry about damaging it too. :lol:

On the rare occasions I want to know the time when I'm washing the car or doing the gardening I look at my mobile phone :tongue2:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I understand,but a super expensive sports watch can take the knocks.Why not wear them for what they were intended?

If you are buying a Submariner because of its reputation,why would you baby it?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

AlexR said:


> I understand,but a super expensive sports watch can take the knocks.Why not wear them for what they were intended?
> 
> If you are buying a Submariner because of its reputation,why would you baby it?


I think it just comes down to looking after it, Alex. Just because a watch has a reputation for withstanding scrapes and bangs doesn't mean it's supposed to be treated that way. I find it easier to understand why someone would want to keep their watch in the best possible condition, than someone who thinks a toolwatch should be scarred simply because it is a toolwatch.

If we just bought watches to wear as intended I would only need a cheap quartz watch that told the time accurately. It wouldn't even need to be waterproof. Now where is the fun in that? :huh:

If I was using a divers watch when diving I would expect it to get some dings and scratches, but I buy dive watches because I like the look of them & have no intention of getting them wet :tongue2:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree.But looking after a watch is not the same as babying it.

I don't go out looking to ding a watch,but I do feel you should not be scared of marking a watch.The best way of keeping a watch in good condition is to keep it in its box :lol:

No offence meant to anyone personally.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Alex, to put it as blandly as possible, I disagree with some of what you are saying. That being said, what is likely my most expensive watch is my daily wear beater. I decided the watch I like the most should be the one I wear the most. The things I must do vary and I imagine would scare some of the members here shitless, as far as watches go. My Seamaster GMT shows some signs of use but does not look mistreated. Perhaps some people just lack confidence in themselves?

Later,

William


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Alex, to put it as blandly as possible, I disagree with some of what you are saying. That being said, what is likely my most expensive watch is my daily wear beater. I decided the watch I like the most should be the one I wear the most. The things I must do vary and I imagine would scare some of the members here shitless, as far as watches go. My Seamaster GMT shows some signs of use but does not look mistreated. Perhaps some people just lack confidence in themselves?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Glad you disagree william  But saying that you also agree :blink: ,as you wear your expensive watch most,good on you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have watches which I rarely (if ever) wear outside the house & certainly not whe doing any activity which might get them bashed, these aren`t all expensive items either, I`d just rather keep them in as good a condition as I can not becuase I intend to sell just becuase I like them like that :wink2:

On the other hand I have many others such as my Railmaster which was less then mint when I got it which do get worn outside & to work 

Is it weird? well as has been said no one really needs a watch these days & anyway I generally don`t give a fig otherwise I`d probably have rushed out & got a Rollie diver so I could keep with the `in crowd` :rofl:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

i will try and explain more of my thinking.I am not advocating people going out and trashing good watches for the sake of it.

I am saying if you have a good rugged watch,why on earth should it be babied?I can unsderstand you not wanting to trash it,but a little wear of a scratch will not kill a watch.

I am not saying wear a Patek for washing the car,if its not water resistant,or if you use a tarmac thumper for a job :lol:

What I mean is if you have say for example a Sea Dwelller,and don't dive.Thats cool,but only wearing it for best,when the watch was designed for tool use is a little strange,IMO.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I wore my last Sub every day as it was my only watch , I foolishly sold it to buy a clutch for my car which did less than 5000 miles in nearly ten years 

Then I saw the light, as in the ex "M" cleaned me out and I had to sell it but when I got myself back together again I bought watches instead of cars much easier to hide away from the lawyers :lol:

My LV is my beater if you like and I wear it nearly 24/7 not because it can go to great depths or whatever, simply because they are virtually bullet proof and I know should I ever need to sell I can send it off to Rolex and for a few hundredquid it will come back looking like new ready for the next owner.

B.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

AlexR said:


> i will try and explain more of my thinking.I am not advocating people going out and trashing good watches for the sake of it.
> 
> I am saying if you have a good rugged watch,why on earth should it be babied?I can unsderstand you not wanting to trash it,but a little wear of a scratch will not kill a watch.
> 
> ...


your right of course.....theres nothing on a watch that cant be put right again......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> I wore my last Sub every day as it was my only watch , I foolishly sold it to buy a clutch for my car which did less than 5000 miles in nearly ten years
> 
> Then I saw the light, as in the ex "M" cleaned me out and I had to sell it but when I got myself back together again I bought watches instead of cars much easier to hide away from the lawyers :lol:
> 
> ...


Cool,this is part of what I am getting at.Watches can be refinished.No good owning a expensive watch,if it scares you shiteless everytime some one sneezes on it :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

AlexR said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I wore my last Sub every day as it was my only watch , I foolishly sold it to buy a clutch for my car which did less than 5000 miles in nearly ten years
> ...


Yep but my car that was a whole different story all together :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Actually I got confused, to much Vodka has dulled my memory over the years, it was a Pepsi GMT I sold to get the clutch and the Sub went to pay the lawyers

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

At least the better watch (GMT1) went to a better cause :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There are lots of reasons why people have more than one watch...and some of them are nothing to do with telling the time. I _collect_ watches...the ones I collect, I hardly ever wear; I didn't buy them to wear them  .

My "beater(s)" are watches that are not part of my collection. I bought them to wear; if they get damaged, I buy another "beater".


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

AlexR said:


> Cool,this is part of what I am getting at.Watches can be refinished.No good owning a expensive watch,if it scares you shiteless everytime some one sneezes on it :lol:


Ah - moving the goalposts here. :lol: A few of my favourite watches are vintage (well 70's) and unlike Omega are not able to be refinished or refurbed as the original parts are not now available. Do I buy these because I want to resell them - not at all. But when I do decide to flip them they are more attractive to a new owner being in the best condition possible. With current or easily refinished pieces then there is no reason not to wear them. Unless you don't want to. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

AlexR said:


> At least the better watch (GMT1) went to a better cause :lol:


I'm not so sure, the clutch lasted about three races, 3/4 of a mile and it was toast


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> There are lots of reasons why people have more than one watch...and some of them are nothing to do with telling the time. I _collect_ watches...the ones I collect, I hardly ever wear; I didn't buy them to wear them  .
> 
> My "beater(s)" are watches that are not part of my collection. I bought them to wear; if they get damaged, I buy another "beater".


i've never quite got that.....why buy a watch and not wear it?

(i know the answer....because you can :lol: )


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> There are lots of reasons why people have more than one watch...and some of them are nothing to do with telling the time. I _collect_ watches...the ones I collect, I hardly ever wear; I didn't buy them to wear them  .
> 
> My "beater(s)" are watches that are not part of my collection. I bought them to wear; if they get damaged, I buy another "beater".


A collector is different,IMO.They just want to own the item(s)

If you buy a watch not to wear,thats a collector.No problem understanding that.It was wearing them for best and taking em off if you are opening a stubborn can of corned beef :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of reasons why people have more than one watch...and some of them are nothing to do with telling the time. I _collect_ watches...the ones I collect, I hardly ever wear; I didn't buy them to wear them  .
> ...


That's not the answer









Stamp collectors do not collect stamps so they can post loads of letters. :tongue2:

I collect them because I'm interested in hands-on learning about their movements, designs, etc.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


fair point well made


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Cool,this is part of what I am getting at.Watches can be refinished.No good owning a expensive watch,if it scares you shiteless everytime some one sneezes on it :lol:
> ...


I can move the goalposts where I want its my thread :tongue2: :lol:

My posts are mainly towards the sports watch type,but if the cap fits :lol: :lol:

Vintage watches are more associated with collectors anyway.I was leaning more towards the high end owners who never wear them outside the house :lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I like that post loads of letters :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

In my modest collection I only have 1 beater & even that's in good condition. I tend to take watches off, if I'm working round the house or on the car etc. but if I'm going away climbing I want something I won't be too worried about if it's stolen from my ruck sack.

It's also what I wear to the beach on hols - don't want any of that nasty sand or salt on my good divers watches.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

used to keep my invicta as a beater. now i just rotate though my watches and go bare wrist for anything heavy manual.

actually that may not be 100% true. would rather wear the invicta and risk damage to it than to not wear a watch for an extended period

mind you as my collection changes more of my incoming watches are pre wabi'd

the first dink is the worst after that its not so bad - scratched crystals need to be dealt with though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who let Jeremy Clarkson back on the forum :huh: :feck: :lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I reckon hes just been let out after a couple of years 'away'


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Home and away Jase :huh: h34r: :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Sir, you are wrong"

Some of my watches have history, and those I guard and defend, because I hold them in trust for the future.

I should be ashamed to trash my Father's Phenix casually, stupidly, by subjecting it to everyday risk.

Whereas my 007 is fair game for anything. Because I can replace it!

Duh.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Absolutly Chris......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

AlexR said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to wear my watches to work, but if I need to do a particularly messy job then I will wear a beater as I hate not wearing a watch.
> ...


Maybe I'm just wierd then. h34r:

Just like the 710 sez I am. :lol:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Personally I consider beaters to be my watches that it doesnâ€™t matter to much if they get damaged. If I am building, say a wall, it common sense to me is wear my g shock ( a beater )not my navtimer. However watches are to be worn in my imho. and wear what you like when you like . I am just as likely to go down the town in my sub, as I am a beater,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

chris l said:


> "Sir, you are wrong"
> 
> Some of my watches have history, and those I guard and defend, because I hold them in trust for the future.
> 
> ...


Why would you trash a watch just because you subject it to everyday wear?If you have a watch you can never replace,don't wear it all all.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What I have said,may change as soon as my new watch arrives :lol: :lol: So don't take my posts too seriously h34r: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

AlexR said:


> What I have said,may change as soon as my new watch arrives :lol: :lol: So don't take my posts too seriously h34r: :lol:


what you getting??


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

AlexR said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > "Sir, you are wrong"
> ...


"by subjecting it to everyday risk" My work, too, has manual elements; I have damaged many watches during the working day.

I wear my irreplaceables when I believe it to be safe and appropriate to do so.

Because I'm proud of them, and, when all's said and done; they're watches.

xxx


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

And there only watches


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

AlexR said:


> And there only watches


But that's the essential matter; some are, some aren't... "ONLY watches" 'ONLY' being the crucial word....

I have a wristwatch, made and dated 1917; in silver, awarded to a lady by the Sergeant's mess of the RAC LDAP unit at Lympne Castle, in Kent, at Christmas 1917. On the original leather strap with silver buckle.

Considering that wristwatches were first made at this time, for pilots, and that this is one of the first ever purpose made wristwatches, and that it was made for a woman, that it was awarded by the RFC/RAF, and that it has 90 years of history... would you consider it to have a similar intrinsic value to that of a modern Casio digital? (Which are fine watches, and in a hundred years...).

Would you wear it for building work?

See what I'm saying?

Some of 'em are special...

Like people.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Some of 'em are special...
> 
> Like people.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> I don't believe in beaters. If I ever bought a "beater" I'd end up babying it, so there's no point. :huh:


I have to agree. Whilst I have a daily wearer, I still look after it very carefully which is why after two and a half years it's in great shape. I don't wear a watch if I'm going to do some filthy job, I leave it somewhere safe.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

chris l said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > And there only watches
> ...


You cannot compare a watch to a person :huh:

You seem to look at watches from a collectors point of view.I have 2 watches worn by a DMAT team leader on the 9/11 site during the rescue operations.The guy is a friend of mine,and he gave me the watches.I know what he went through during that timel.I still wear them for everyday use,including manual work.That is what the were made for.No piece of metal is that special I would polish it and keep it under glass,if you see what I mean?

The fact is the person that gave me the watches is special not the watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I understand what Alex is saying (at least, I thinks so), a watch is just a possession the same as anything else we own. We canâ€™t take it with us beyond the underground apartment thatâ€™s coming to us so why worry about scratching the thing? I donâ€™t have to worry anyway most of my watches cost very little and werenâ€™t bought as anything other than timekeepers.

Many are quite old but donâ€™t have any sentimental value at all, that doesnâ€™t mean Iâ€™ll wear a vintage watch whilst washing my car, they werenâ€™t made for that kind of use in the first place, waterproof meant something different in those days. :lol:

It really doesnâ€™t matter what you do with your watches as long as you are happy owning them, but a watch canâ€™t make you a â€œbiggerâ€ or better person if you wear it or not. Some people might like you to think so, and at the same time line their wallets.

We came into this world kicking and screaming and will probably go out of it the same way.

Enjoy those watches in the way you want to, it's your money after all.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

AlexR said:


> Why do some feel the need to wear beater watches?If your doing some jobs around the house,don't you own a clock?Same with any sort of manual task,there is always a time source nearby,IMO.
> 
> I am in a manual job,and have worn everything from Sea Dwellers to dress watches at work.If it gets a little too rough,then stick it in your back pocket.A few marks makes the watch yours.If you worry about marking a watch,your going to sell it eventually.
> 
> ...


Gosh, you have stirred up a Hornets Nest with this one. 

I must admit it's something I think about a lot - yes really.

For me one of the best things about owning a watch is wearing and enjoying it. I am currently agonising about paying nearly Â£2k on a watch and have decided that this is about as much as I want to pay for one and not be paranoid about wearing it. Careful yes, in the same way I try to be with all of my posessions, but not paranoid. The moment I stop enjoying this element then to me it becomes just an investment and I can think of many other safer ways of investing the few bob I've managed to scrape together. I'll never own a Â£5k watch let alone a Â£20k one and have no desire to do so really but if that's your desire then so be it and best of luck. :smile3:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan said:


> I understand what Alex is saying (at least, I thinks so), a watch is just a possession the same as anything else we own. We can't take it with us beyond the underground apartment that's coming to us so why worry about scratching the thing? I don't have to worry anyway most of my watches cost very little and weren't bought as anything other than timekeepers.
> 
> Many are quite old but don't have any sentimental value at all, that doesn't mean I'll wear a vintage watch whilst washing my car, they weren't made for that kind of use in the first place, waterproof meant something different in those days. :lol:
> 
> ...


Well said Stan 

I do wonder why people keep some watches pristine?Do you intend passing it on to an offspring?Will they give it the same care as you?I doubt it,unless you drum into them watches are special,which they aren't.They may pick up some of your quirks and appreciate watches,but let's hope they wear the things.

It has been mentioned about a treasured ladies watch,well only a collector would own this in my opinion.Which is as I have said before a different thing.

If you have a special watch,wear it show it off,show it a little care,but don't baby it by changing to a Â£20 plastic casio everytime you fear it may get damaged.Just be a little more careful,take it off put it in your pocket,you can still appreciate from inside a pocket,then put it back on later.

I am not trying to get anyones back up here.Just explain why I feel the way I do about wearing watches.That bit of leather,rubber or steel goes round your wrist,not a pillow inside a box next to half a dozen others.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Well said Stan
> 
> I do wonder why people keep some watches pristine?Do you intend passing it on to an offspring?Will they give it the same care as you?I doubt it,unless you drum into them watches are special,which they aren't.They may pick up some of your quirks and appreciate watches,but let's hope they wear the things.
> 
> ...


You have learnt nothing during your absence  and you are completely wrong! Putting a wrist watch in your pocket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whatever next? Strapping a pocket watch to your wrist?

I wear a beater for dirty jobs in the same way I put a pair of overalls on, hell I don't tile the bathroom in a suit so what's wrong with having a watch suitable for dirty jobs? I certainly don't mollycoddle my watches and they all get worn (only half a dozen Alex you are kidding :lol: ) .

Having said that I can't understand people who don't wear their watches at all and just keep them locked up .... now that is wrong


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

But,why would you want a watch on when working around the house?That is just weird :lol: :lol: Unless you don't own a clock h34r:

Sorry John,a watch just for dirty jobs is a little strange and very anal :tongue2: No offence like :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Having said that I can't understand people who don't wear their watches at all and just keep them locked up .... now that is wrong


This is me...but you are right John  ... watches were made to be worn. I have a couple of vintage 1935 motorcycles and, unlike some of my fellow enthusiasts, I keep oil & petrol in the tanks, I get them MOTed each year and _I ride them_, despite them picking up the odd knocks and bumps.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Well said Stan
> ...


Having just re-read your post John,a couple of things come to light.You don't molly coddle your watches? :lol: I have seen your stuff,it is immacuate all your good watches are pictured with you wearing a posh shirt h34r: :lol: What does that say?And your cheaper stuff is always with you wearing a lesser shirt :lol: :lol:

Just kidding.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> But,why would you want a watch on when working around the house?That is just weird :lol: :lol: Unless you don't own a clock h34r:
> 
> Sorry John,a watch just for dirty jobs is a little strange and very anal :tongue2: No offence like :lol:


You need help Alex .... not wear a watch?  Mac will be along shortly :doctor:

:lol:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,the last thing I need is Mac :lol: h34r:


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Having said that I can't understand people who don't wear their watches at all and just keep them locked up .... now that is wrong
> ...


You collect though Paul,a little different,from a Panny or Rollie owner who will not wear their watch for washing the car :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> John,the last thing I need is Mac :lol: h34r:


I am deeply offended


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Now you are moving the goalposts Alex so it's OK if you are a collector but not OK if you own a PAM or a Rollie? .... I don't wash my car in a suit (I don't wash my car period  ) so why not change your watch to wash your car if you want to?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

AlexR said:


> I agree.But looking after a watch is not the same as babying it.


Depends on your deffinition of "babying". To me, it just means looking after it and not subjecting it to situations where it is likely to be damaged. I do wear all my watches, but if I'm about to do something where the watch might be damaged I'll take it off, just as I would my best shoes if I'm about to do some gardening. :wink2:

I'm getting a little confused by what you suggest should be done TBH. First you say you don't understand people buying a "beater" watch, and that the proper course of action is simply to take off your watch in situations where the watch could be damaged, and now you're saying that people who wear Pannies and Rollies shouldn't take them off when they're washing the car. :blink:

Please Alex, what _should _I do??? :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Please Alex, what _should _I do??? :lol: :tongue2:


That's a stupid question Rich....give 'em all to me. :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> That's a stupid question Rich....give 'em all to me. :tongue2:


Even the Omegas?

h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JoT said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > That's a stupid question Rich....give 'em all to me. :tongue2:
> ...


even the divers?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toshi said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


He would probably sell them :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


No - I'll give the divers a good home. :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well,I dont want to miss out, baggsie the ChronoQuartz


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll pass on the Proplof (& monsters if you`ve got them) but anything else would be given a good home


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sod it, I'll split the Doxa's with somebody


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Beater eh. Well for me its a G-Shock although I just found out I cannot reach radio signals with the current new one. I don't wear vintage during the week and rarely on the weekends, usually only when going out for an occasion. Also have the odd Sar or Sar D or so one that gets used as a beater. It is not uncommon to toss the G-S into its corner across the room after its outing. Beaters are to be beat upon I am sure thats what it means


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well, I no longer have a watch collection it seems :huh:

:tongue2:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll pass on the Proplof (& monsters if you`ve got them) but anything else would be given a good home


I will take good care of the PloPlof and the monsters  Could do some interesting mods with the monsters.



PhilM said:


> Sod it, I'll split the Doxa's with somebody


Always happy to help Phil


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

If I'm gardening or doing manual work I will wear a cheap and cheerful watch that would cost a few pound to replace. Then I have next level of beater h34r: for regular work during the week. These are more expensive and more typically a collectors watch. These include Marathon Navigator, CWC diver and a couple of Seiko divers. Not the end of the world if anything should happen :cry2: and the odd scratch is not going to hurt. Could be replaced as they are not that rare.

Most of my other watches are vintage and in good shape for the ages. Having survived upto 40 years or more I'm not prepared to risk them while I do some gardening or the like. Some, I would struggle to replace like the old O&W's. So they are worn carefully.

A few of my watches like the Speedmasters, Tutima and Sinn, represent a lot of money with in my budget so they get worn carefully :huh: . I know they can be refinished but I sooner not have to.

I wear all my watches at some time and except I could damage one by accident, if that happens so be it :blink:

As with these things it's each to their own with how you wear your watches and what value you put on damaging one.

Having said that in some ways it would be nice to have a good quality watch that you always wear and tells a story as the years go by with each new scratch.

Just my thoughts

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Go out for a few hours...and I miss the garage give away....

I meant all of them. Yes, the Omegas, even the divers (I can always flog those later on ...).

h34r:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes the Omegas, even the divers (I can always flog those later on ...).


Or you could give them to another forumer  h34r:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

We all do what suits us as individuals. I see no need in exposing a watch to bangs and scratches that can be avoided, that includes my old 'pre loved' watches too.

I'm left handed and wear my watch on the left, so when doing DIY and such I'm going to lead my arm into allsorts of situations where damage can happen. I'm not OCD about it but I'm not going to use a hammer drill wearing a 3K watch either.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I would just like to publicly thank Rich for his generosity  If you could have it delivered on Thursday that would be great...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


can I just keep one, please? :sadwalk:

It can be my "beater" h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You had better ask Alex ....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> You had better ask Alex ....


ok


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

If Alex doesnt let you Rich i will send you one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


No need to ask Alex...you can keep the.....Bell & Ross


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


 :fear:

actually I gave that away just before Xmas :tongue2:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Alex, You're wrong. You can certainly compare watches and people. Fast ones, slow ones, run down ones, dated ones, those with bracelets, tired ones, those with pretty faces, some with crowns and some that are nothing but trouble.

Why should I have to wear my fabulously expensive watch every day. When WBM accepted my marriage proposal I was wearing a pin pallet Services that I paid Â£2 for, just for the fun of getting it going again. Any watch will do but I have some that my watchmaker implores me to look after because they are nice things. I once knew a farmer in Essex who owned a 308 Ferrari and drove it around his fields, day in, day out. When asked why he never washed it, he replied that he liked people to know that he was so







:nono:







:nono:







:nono:







rich that he didn't have to.

But that is still no excuse for damaging a good watch unnecessarily.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

To me, a beater is a watch I don't mind getting dinged and anything else is a watch I don't want to get dinged - simple.

That is - until it's not so simple.

Sometimes I have a dinged beater that I later wish was not dinged, so I have to sell it on and replace it with an undinged version. And sometimes I have a nice watch (nice = a watch I did not want to get dinged) which now gets a ding on it - but then I don't mind the ding because it adds to the character, so I keep it anyway, even though it has a ding on it.

But the nice watch with a ding still won't become a beater, because I don't necessarily want to get any more dings on it, even though the ding it already has adds to it's character. Too many dings and the nice watch also has to be replaced with an undinged one, which I may (or may not) then allow to have a single, character building ding on it.

:huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets face it....Were all mentalists.....

Except Alex apparently


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

ESL said:


> To me, a beater is a watch I don't mind getting dinged and anything else is a watch I don't want to get dinged - simple.
> 
> That is - until it's not so simple.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm glad that's all cleared up. Is it time for dinner?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Is beater the proper term? Would the perp not be the beater and the watch actually the victim?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

James said:


> Is beater the proper term? Would the perp not be the beater and the watch actually the victim?


or maybe the perp would be the beater and the watch would be the "beaten"? :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ah I see, so then they are the "beaten" and beater would not be correct 

cool


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wouldnt the watch be the beatee?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

We are almost off the Beaten Track now. :blink: Wow that was really bad. I'll be on my way. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont beat about the bush, say what you really think.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Wouldnt the watch be the beatee?


Very good :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I normally have a G shock for work or Casio . If had a rich pocket id wear expensive watches but probably would not need to work so why would i need a beater :huh:

"Though one man beater is another mans Grail"


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Is beater the proper term? Would the perp not be the beater and the watch actually the victim?
> ...


Rich, have you been watching CSI again :lol:

I have only one so called beater, my SKX009. This doesn't mean that I wear it in situations where damage is likely, but it does mean that I am less worried about it taking a knock than any of my other watches. If I thought damage was likely, I would take it off (it is actually in better condition that some of my non-beaters :lol: )


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd be gutted to damage any of my watches regardless of value...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Wouldnt the watch be the beatee?





William_Wilson said:


> We are almost off the Beaten Track now. :blink: Wow that was really bad. I'll be on my way. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Once Beaten, Twice Shy? :huh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > We are almost off the Beaten Track now. :blink: Wow that was really bad. I'll be on my way. :lol:
> ...


Good one, insert rimshot here. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually the trick is not to do anything that a beater would be required of........I normally tell one of the staff to attend to such tiresomes tasks........ :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread is very reassurring as it demonstrates that despite the government`s best efforts my job should be secure :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This thread is very reassurring as it demonstrates that despite the government`s best efforts my job should be secure :doctor: :lol:


I am sure I have no idea what you mean  :to_become_senile: :tease:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Roy in a wife beater...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Starting to look like an episode of "Cops". :lol:

Later,

William


----------

